#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Εισφορές για ΠΕΑ (Πιστοποιητικά Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης)

## marimar

Εισφορές ΤΣΜΕΔΕ & ΕΜΠ (3%) πληρώνουμε για ΠΕΑ (Πιστοποιητικά Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης), τώρα που δεν απαιτείται να πληρώνουμε το 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ;

----------


## accounter

Οι εισφορές ΤΣΜΕΔΕ & ΕΜΠ δεν καταργήθηκαν !!!!

Kαταργήθηκε η υποχρέωση περί καταβολής εισφοράς 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ επι της συνομολογούμενης ή της νομίμου αμοιβής για κάθε μελέτη, επίβλεψη, ή άλλη υπηρεσία Μηχανικού. Επίσης παύει να αποτελεί πόρο του ΤΕΕ το ποσοστό 2%ο απο τα καταβαλλόμενα ποσά στους αναδόχους για την εκτέλεση Δημοσίων Έργων.

Η κατάργηση των ανωτέρω, προβλέπεται απο την παράγραφο Η.6. του άρθρου πρώτου, εδάφιο 4, του Νόμου 4093/12 με τίτλο «Έγκριση Μεσοπρόθεσμου Πλαισίου Δημοσιονομικής Στρατηγικής 2013-2016-Επείγοντα Μέτρα Εφαρμογής του ν. 4046/2012 και του Μεσοπρόθεσμου Πλαισίου Δημοσιονομικής Στρατηγικής 2013- 2016» όπως αυτός δημοσιεύτηκε στην εφημερίδα της Κυβέρνησης. (ΦΕΚ Α 222/12-11-2012)

----------

